# Effective Disease Management for IBS Patients with Diarrheic Symptoms



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Threads to consider: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000302http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...pic;f=4;t=00029 3;p=2#000069[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=5&t=000356&p=[/UR L][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=5&t=000126&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=5&t=000126&p=[/UR L]MNL


----------

